
Coworkation retreat for digital nomads in Indian Himalayas - mayankchd
http://remoteexplorers.com
======
mayurso
Namaste folks,

We are super happy to launch Remote Explorers, the first digital nomads and
location independent entrepreneurs' retreat in India.

While travelling around SE Asia working remotely, we realized that India
offers an immense potencial to be on the map of remote workers. However,
through interactieve with other remote workers around the world, we also
realized that most of them keep their India plans on hold owing to the
perception of poor internet, culture shock, and so on.

We have launched Remote Explorers to take care of all infrastructure and
logistical issues to make sure that the participants can focus on what is
important to them while also enjoying their India experience.

Our border vision is to build a collaborative community of location
independent professionals and to leverage on technology to truely exploit
Remote Work by taking coworking scene beyond big cities.

With this in mind, we have choosen Dharamshala in the Indian Himalayas as the
venue for our first retreat. Dharamshala is home to Dalai Lama and has a lot
to offer in terms of activities. We have included Treking, Mountain Survival
Camp, Paragliding, and a lot of cultural experiences in our itinirery to make
sure it doesn't become a retreat focused only on work. We have also added
daily yoga and standups, masterminding, and skill share sessions to aid your
work.

Join us this September for 30 amazing days of productivity, inspiration,
exploration, adventures, and cultural experiences in the Indian Himalayas!

Vote for us if you like our product!

Thank you शुक्रिया।

~~~
baluguy
This seems a really neat idea. Can you please tell more about the stack that
you would be focussing and the reasons behind that choice?

